# Feeling down? Saddle up! My Journal...



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey y'all! This is my journal! First off I'll tell you about the lesson horses in my life:

Ally: My first lesson horse. She is a palomino paint who had her foal as a filly. 
She could be trouble. Well, from what I saw, when I rode her I was led. 
I'd get a bit of time off the line though after a while. She never let me down. 
I don't have much to say 'bout her cuz after a while she got leased or 
something by someone so I couldn't ride her for a while. But know she's back
to her job of being a lesson horse! I rode her until I was about 4 and a half.

Moxie: My second lesson horse. I rode her until my fifth birthday. She was
sweet with me. I could ride her around wherever I wanted. She was a short 
little red roan pony that constantly swished her tail as you rode her. 
Anyway, on my fifth birthday my parents got me a ride on her as a gift. I 
was so excited cuz I only got to ride about once a month. So I got on her 
and was led around then the instructor said, "Do you want to ride on your 
own for the rest of the time or do you want me to lead you around more?" 
My obvious answer was "I want to get off the line." She unclipped the lead 
rope and Moxie took off in a insane buck-off. Yep, never rode her again.

Cowboy: My third lesson horse. I got on him after falling off Moxie. Rode 
him for the rest of the time until I got my own horse. I can't put our 
relationship into words. He was a piebald gelding that I loved...a lot.

Zorro: Ally's "baby"...he's HUGE!!! I switched off between 
Zorro and Cowboy in my final 3 years.
He was a paint. I rode him in the fair. My first time on a horse in the fair actually! 
He took off with me in the arena. I can remember it. I was in 
the trail class. I was on the far side of the arena. Zorro had been baching 
the whole time I was in the arena. Finally, he had it. _Bud ump, Bud ump, 
Bud ump, Bud ump_. I remember it perfectly clear. I was bouncing around, 
my arena wasn't on well, and all I could think is: _Stay on him, whoa Zorro! 
Pull on the reins Mckenzie! _Finally, I stopped him, on the other side of the arena.
The judge came back and led me through the rest of the course. I got last place.

And then I have Blue, Tiger, and Tanoka.

Now, you know about the trouble I had to learn on...them freakish ponies....One didn't freak, Cowboy.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey y'all I'm back and ready to type more!

So, this morning we woke up and went to the tennis court and we were
hitting the balls to each other and practisin' and stuff when these two 
gals walked right up as we were cleaning up and barged right in and 
took over. Not just puttin the stuff they're gonna need in the places 
they go but taking the stuff out and even signed up in the slot me and 
my dad like! No 7:30 tennis for me and my dad....Why'd those people
do that?! Sometimes I get sick and tired of people walking up and 
"taking over." Do you? Well, the day's been good. 9 days of AZ, 
two days of being with my grandma. Every morning it's peaceful. 
I wake up, dad wakes up, we just about leave for the court and the
grandma wakes up. It happens each and every morning (pretty much). 
I haven't been able to draw for what seems like forever. Speaking of
forever, it's seems like not a week in a half but months! I miss her terribly.
I just want it to get over with (in some ways. e.t. missing people/animals
...etc).


Sorry for the rant...needed to type it all out, it works!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It doesn't matter what others think. Your journal is for YOU. 
Hope you can saddle up soon, either in AZ or back home on the island.

Cheers!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, fortunatly my dad reserved us a trail ride areound the superstiton mountains *today!* Finally! On a horse,


----------

